# Computer mit reset starten



## TraphiX (7. September 2006)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem.
Hier steht ein rechner, der erst rebootet werden muss bevor windows hochfährt. Das muss man sich praktisch so vorstellen, dass man den Computer anmacht, und dann auf eine Standartfehlermeldung wartet (Bitte Diskette in Laufwerk a einlegen bla bla).
Das ist die selbe Fehlermeldung, die man bekommt, wenn auf der Festplatte kein Betriebssystem installiert ist und der rechner dem zufolge von a:\ booten will.

Wenn man dann den reset-Button drückt, fährt er Win 2k pro fehlerfrei hoch. 

Wo ist der Fehler?

Vielen Dank,

greetz
TraphiX


----------



## Sinac (8. September 2006)

Vielleicht im BIOS was verstellt? Kannst ja mal versuche die Defaults zu laden. Ansonsten würde ich sagen die Platte oder das Board haben eine Macke.


----------



## server (8. September 2006)

Wie siehts denn mit der Startreihenfolge im BIOS aus?


----------



## TraphiX (8. September 2006)

1st boot von der Platte
2nd Boot Floppy
3rd boot cd rom

die defaults werd ich auf jeden fall mal ausprobieren

aber ich hab da wenig hoffnung, weil ich im Bios nichts verkehrt einstelle


----------

